# Installing FreeBSD 8.0 as Xen DomU?



## mr_daemon (Dec 20, 2009)

The release docs say that FreeBSD 8.0 has native Xen DomU support, but there is no documentation available anywhere in this regard.

Where is the documentation? How do I install as a native DomU?
It must have been documented somewhere, if the feature was added in...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 20, 2009)

There's /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/XEN (Kernel configuration for i386 XEN DomU) and /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/XENHVM (Xen HVM kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/amd64). Some stuff shows up in [cmd=]apropos xen[/cmd], and on http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen.


----------



## jack (Dec 24, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> There's /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/XEN (Kernel configuration for i386 XEN DomU) and /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/XENHVM (Xen HVM kernel configuration file for FreeBSD/amd64). Some stuff shows up in [cmd=]apropos xen[/cmd], and on http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen.




hi DutchDaemon,

can you tell me how to install freebsd8 as PVM domU on linux?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

No, sorry. I just found that information and passed it on.


----------



## jack (Dec 25, 2009)

FreeBSD: Xen Howto:http://www.snippety.org/articles/2006/10/29/freebsd-xen-howto

but i don't have these files:
 kernel (freebsd-XENU_INSTALL & freebsd-XENU), config (freebsd_xen_INSTALL)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2009)

That information is *3+* years old. It's not applicable anymore, I think.


----------

